# Problem creating backup



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm trying to create a backup. CWM v5.0.2.0. I just created a backup two days ago with no problem. When I try to create one today I get this.

Error while making a backup image of /data!

Prior to trying I show 772MB free on the SD card. After the error I show 0MB free. Backup from two days ago easily fit on the card with 652 MB free, so I don't believe it's actually running out of space. Any suggestions?

BTW, I reflashed CWM through ROM Manager. Also, a Google search suggested deleting the .android_secure folder on the SD card then making the backup. Trying to delete that folder causes Root Explorer to force close, ES File Explorer won't touch it, Astro doesn't show it, and it won't delete when hooked to PC either.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd just format the whole SD card, good practice to do that everyone once in awhile anyways.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll give that a shot.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

bmt11 said:


> I'd just format the whole SD card, good practice to do that everyone once in awhile anyways.


Did a reformat and was able to successfully create the backup.


----------

